# Hamilton Clearview



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Check it out on everyones favourite bay

Item# 280399142352

Is it really worth $1200 USD? :taz:

:wallbash:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Larry from Calgary said:


> Check it out on everyones favourite bay
> 
> Item# 280399142352
> 
> ...


If it,s the real thing it probably is perhaps the Hawk as a view on this one.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I keep track of Hamilton electric sales. Seems like a big price to me, but these watches ARE COVETED, and are certainly becoming more valuable. Last Clearview I remember sold on ebay for $511.00 in June (that seemed like a good price to me). Also $461.00 in Aug. 2008 and $683.00 in April 2008.

The seller is known to me, and is a Hamilton collector so I would expect that it is a good watch. Just a stiff price though.

If you want a "Clearview", consider this one:



















This is a Vantage Electric (made by Hamilton). It is eBay #320408825416 and is for sale "buy it now" for $229.00, and that seems like a bargain to me. Hope someone here gets it (as I am not going to bid). Go grab it (and let us know).

One caveat: I do not know for certain that this is not a "Frankenwatch", but I would be exceedingly surprised if it is not 100% correct. At that low price you can more than afford to take a chance.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Interesting salesman sample?


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> I keep track of Hamilton electric sales. Seems like a big price to me, but these watches ARE COVETED, and are certainly becoming more valuable. Last Clearview I remember sold on ebay for $511.00 in June (that seemed like a good price to me). Also $461.00 in Aug. 2008 and $683.00 in April 2008.
> 
> The seller is known to me, and is a Hamilton collector so I would expect that it is a good watch. Just a stiff price though.


Thanks Dave.

I also own a Clearview and was surprised to see the $1200 USD price tag attached to this one. Mind you I haven't been trawling in the bay lately.

The selling price seems a bit high to me, :bb: but I guess whatever the market will bear. I wish the seller luck :yes:

I suppose it's due to supply and demand.......considering that I'm watching a NOS gas cap for my Ranchero that could potentially fetch a selling price of $100 USD or more. :beer:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Larry from Calgary said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > I keep track of Hamilton electric sales. Seems like a big price to me, but these watches ARE COVETED, and are certainly becoming more valuable. Last Clearview I remember sold on ebay for $511.00 in June (that seemed like a good price to me). Also $461.00 in Aug. 2008 and $683.00 in April 2008.
> ...


I paid $600 for an Altair bracelet and $200 for the correct watch box!!!


----------

